# Some pictures from Brazil ....Part 1



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I have a alot of photos to go through, so I thought I would start with the first bees I found. 
This was a feral hive that was cut out of one of the houses next door to where 
my brother in law lives. I was told it was placed in this box with all the comb they could 
salvage. They seem to like it, since I watched them coming and going for 2 days. 
























The bees are 10 feet to the left of this picture, in some high grass


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

I love your pictures, but perhaps you could reside them so you don't have to scroll to see them (side to side)? Just a suggestion....


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

See what I can do, no html allowed


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

The neighborhood


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

The pics fit fine on my screen, smaller would be a degradation.

Ann, I'm sorry, but you need a better monitor.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Troy said:


> The pics fit fine on my screen, smaller would be a degradation.
> 
> Ann, I'm sorry, but you need a better monitor.


No, my monitor is brand new, on the Beemaster forum the pictures fit fine, it must be this forum's software. No biggie..


----------

